# 2 Home networks



## cjr (Nov 20, 2020)

Good morning.  I have 2 networks at home that I use.  One is a land line based DSL, the other is my cellphone plugged in to a travel router using easytether.  I would like to set up my computer to use the cellphone network if it's available, and the DSL if it is not. The interface using DLS is wired, the travel router is wireless.  I was reading the lagg man page and I note that all the examples use the same subnet.  Will there be issues if I try to use lagg with two separate subnets?  Is there a better solution that I'm missing?  Thanks.


----------



## Jose (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm not really familiar with Easytether (so cool that they support Freebsd!) so I'm not sure what you propose will work. It depends on whether the Easytether interface goes down when you lose the connection. Here's an old thread with more details:









						Failover with multiple WAN uplinks
					

Hi,  I have a FreeBSD machine which acts as a router/DHCP/DNS server. I also have two uplinks to two different ISPs. I'd like to implement failover for the two WAN uplinks to provide the LAN clients behind with a more stable internet connection.  While starting to research this came around this...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

